# It hurts when I cough or sneeze



## Maid Marion

Morning ladies, 

Is anyone else experiencing sharp pains in their lower tummy when they are coughing or sneezing? It started off in bed when i was lying on my back but now it happens all the time when i cough?

Im only 13 weeks and dont have bump yet, im not showing at all. I have read other women experiencing this who are much further on and the response is that they should support their bump when coughing or sneezing.

Is this normal and just ligaments stretching and is anyone else experiencing this and spoken to their Dr/midwife?

Thanks ladies :blush:


----------



## MrsQ

hiya.
I get this i spoke to my mate who is a midwife and she said remember before you were pregnant your uterus was very small now its the size of a grapefruit! So of course its gonna hurt when you cough or sneeze!

So thats my answer lol.
x


----------



## hayley x

I had it quite a lot with my first pregnancy and I worried like mad but its just everything stretching inside. Even turning over in bed would hurt sometimes too. xxx


----------



## alice&bump

happens to me, i have to bend over to sneeze, whcih is quite embarassing in public!


----------



## Maid Marion

Thanks ladies, feel so much better knowing that Im not alone. 

Being my first pregnancy I have no idea what to expect. I am able to have a rough guess what pains twinges and stuff are but always good to know that im not the only one and that all is OK :)


----------



## tiggercats

Coughing and sneezing hurt, as do turning over in bed. It has done since I found out, it seems daft when as yet I have nothing to show for being PG, but not so daft when you think your uterus it twice the size it once was.


----------



## ellie

i still get this if i don't 'brace' myself, or if i get up too quickly, think its just looser / more stretched muscles. the pain only lasts a second or two so i havent asked anyone about it :blush:


----------



## Kittee

To echo what others have said-
Turning over in bed can be the worst. I've discovered though that if I keep my knees bent while doing so, it really helps.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

iv had it too!!!and still do every time i sneeze!!!...my mw said its perfectly normall!!just stretching pains!


----------



## Kittee

alice&bump said:


> happens to me, i have to bend over to sneeze, whcih is quite embarassing in public!

What an odd answer! That's what I do too! I thought I was the only one. I also pull my knees up closer to me when I roll over at night.:hug:


----------



## xxx bex xxx

i have to cross my legs wen i sneeze!!!just incase!! ;-)


----------



## purpledaisy2

I get this too, im 17+4 now, I asked my mw at my 15wk appt and she said it was perfectly normal.


----------



## karla baby

hey ladys im not sure if im pregnant i had unprotextd sex on 7/16/10 n now today 7/31/10 it hurts so bad to cough sneze some times stand up i dont no what wrong can some one please xplain to me im only 17 and really dont have no one to talk to about this is it normal? am i ok? am i pregnant? im kinda skard to buy a test or go to the docters cuz of my mom were not the closest so pls right me back ASAP :cry:


----------



## kookyklw

Ha ha I pull my legs up into a ball when I need to sneeze as well! Fine when you're in bed, haven't quite mastered it in work yet though :haha: x


----------



## JaneyRetro

Thank god, this really worried me. Its a bit painful, glad it ok though :D


----------



## JaneyRetro

karla baby said:


> hey ladys im not sure if im pregnant i had unprotextd sex on 7/16/10 n now today 7/31/10 it hurts so bad to cough sneze some times stand up i dont no what wrong can some one please xplain to me im only 17 and really dont have no one to talk to about this is it normal? am i ok? am i pregnant? im kinda skard to buy a test or go to the docters cuz of my mom were not the closest so pls right me back ASAP :cry:


I think what you need to do is get a test. Or if your really scared get a close friend to get you one. Im only 18 and was terrified on the doctors judging me, but she was ok, very helpful. Find out first and go from there :)
Lots of luckx


----------



## SmileyShazza

I am glad you asked this as I have been having sharp pains when I sneeze of cough and have been worried this was a bad sign or that it might have hurt the baby.


----------



## Ang3l

It happens me too when I cough or sneeze, I get a pain in my right side mostly. Sometimes when I get up too quick it hurts too. I think its normal though but if your worried talk to your doctor/midwife. :)


----------



## ummar

So glad I'm not alone! On a normal day, I sneeze quite frequently because of mild allergies and now I have a nasty cold. I really worry I'm going to dislodge something with my monster sneezes but the pain in my lower abdomen only lasts a few seconds. I think if it was serious it would seriously hurt for a very long time.


----------



## rachelbubble

I know this is an old thread but ive just googled this and LOVE how the answer always comes up first from the lovely ladies on BnB!! Very reassuring to read all you comments x x x


----------

